# Goldfish Lost Both Eyes - Euthanize It??



## digital_gods

I have a goldfish that just lost both eyes a day ago. I still have it in the tank with the regular goldfish. It doesn't seem to be eating, even during feeding time. Is their any special accommodations I should do or should I euthanize it and how to do it?


----------



## asukawashere

I have an angel with no eyes (he lost them both to a bad case of popeye after a fight with another fish or something awhile back). My angels are all trained to hand-feed, though, so I just take care of him that way... he's thinner than the other angels I have, but not looking like he'll keel over tomorrow, either.

I think the main reason you goldie's not eating is because he can't find the food. If you can train him to take food (perhaps some form of plant?) from your hand, and keep him alive that way, then you don't need to euthanize him. Keep in mind, though, that even if it feels better to keep him alive, if he really looks like he's suffering and has a very poor quality of life, and doesn't take well to hand-feeding, it may be kindest to put him out of his misery.


----------



## digital_gods

I after this weekend, I've decided that I do need to put this little guy down. How should I put him down that would be the most humane way?


----------



## Franzi

I've read that the most humane way is to fill a little tupperware container with tank water, put the fish in, cover and put it in the freezer. As the temperature drops, the fish will fall in to a deep "sleep" and ultimately die...without feeling anything.

Personally, I would just dump it down the toilet/sewer/etc.


----------



## bartoli

See the following article:

http://thegab.org/Illness-and-Treatment/euthanasia.html


----------



## aquatic_clay

What work for me when I had to put down a fish was to put a cup of water in the freezer until the top froze over and the put the fish in the cup. It took less than a second for the fish to pass.

If possible try to find clove oil put the fish in a cup of tank water and add a few drops of clove oil at a time. you'll see that the fish will begin to move slower and slower and will pass once you get enough clove oil in the water. I haven't tried this before because i couldn't find the oil any where but i've heard that it works very well.


----------



## digital_gods

Thank you all for the information. The goldfish has gone to the big pond in the sky. That was very hard thing to do.


----------



## rhibear

You can get clove oil from any pharmacy, it's sold as toothache medication. Works very well in my experience.

edit: for fish not toothache


----------



## tiffc

I too have used the clove oil method. I highly recommend it if you ever have to go through that again  It seemed to be a "peaceful" method for the fish.


----------



## Red_Rose

Franzi said:


> Personally, I would just dump it down the toilet/sewer/etc.


Just flushing them down the toilet is the most stupid thing I've ever heard. That is far worse then being put in the freezer because fish can live several days in the septic pipes. I don't know about where you're from but here it is illegal to do that as well as if the fish that is being flushed has some sort of illness whether it be bacterial or parasitic, you are just returning it to the water system. Not a smart thing to do.


----------

